

Windows: command-line aliases - DA_Competence
http://blog.dataart.com/windows-command-line-aliases/

======
molb
Aliases are supported out of the box in PowerShell. There may may be cases
where you have to use cmd instead of PS ... though none come to mind ...

~~~
nailer
+1. For example, there are already aliases for ps, mv, cp, and other common
Unix commands out of the box. ps is aliased to get-process, for example.

Let's make one:

    
    
        Set-Alias d Get-Date
    

Random protip for Unix folk (of which I'm one): freesshd ($free) and
PowerShell server ($paid) are SSH servers for Windows/PowerShell.

Also: 'macroses'? Why not macros?

